# Cool movie of an octopus



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Movie

--Nikolay


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

That was amazing! That had to be one of the best camo jobs I've ever scene!


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow! That is incredible!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That was so cool [smilie=b:


----------

